
The NSA Is Looking at Systemd's KDBUS - tomkwok
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NSA-KDBUS-Credentials
======
gregonicus
Michael Larabel ends this article with... "All in all, this really shouldn't
be worrisome or news worthy, unless you're wearing a tin hat."

I agree with the article that there does not seem to be any need to worry
about this very specific activity, but I would like to remind Michael that,
thanks to Edward Snowden, we now know that the tin-hatters were largely
correct. So can we all agree that we should stop gaslighting people who are
concerned about NSA activities?

------
digi_owl
Best i can tell from the exchange, this guy is from the defensive half of the
NSA. The half that is about defending US government/M-I systems from "outside"
attackers.

Thus they worry that certain aspects of kdbus will break workstation and
server mandatory access control systems, like say SELinux.

Thing is that the push for kdbus is coming from the embedded Linux community,
and the automobile industry in particular. There they have already adopted
dbus into proprietary code, but find it to have lower performance than the QNX
IPC/RPC they are used to.

So they want a in kernel dbus in the belief that it will spruce up
performance. And for them access control is a minor concern, if not a
downright detriment.

